# Neighbor Rant



## Mcclan3 (Feb 13, 2014)

Nothing makes a bad day worse by coming outside and finding out that someone has raided your supplies!! 

I was getting everything set up to disbud my moms 5 babies. I got my goat "toolbox" off of the milking stand, and the bugger is empty, minus a couple of rolls of vet wrap!!!!! My disbudding iron, medications, first aid supplies, dewormers, grooming kit, EVERYTHING!! I'm so mad!


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

Oh dear!! Do you have any idea who could have done this? Might have to lock up your tools, barn, property. What a shame.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So sorry...that's terrible.


----------



## Mcclan3 (Feb 13, 2014)

The only ones I can think of are the people on the other side of the field that also have goats...

I just don't know...I wish we still lived in a time where you could trust those that lived around you.


----------



## Mcclan3 (Feb 13, 2014)

Well, the disbudding iron has been found at least. I guess someone brought it in the house for whatever reason. I know the other stuff isn't going to reappear - it was all still in there a couple of days ago when we shaved down one of our bucks 

I'm just going to go back to keeping the box in my Explorer. And probably buy padlocks for everything!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is a shame that it happened to you.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

That is too bad, but it sounds like you will have to lock it all up! Get a box with a lid
and put a padlock on it. (Tack box) then chain the box to a post! Of course, locks and 
chains only keep honest people honest. The thieves will still try and take stuff, but at 
least it won't be convenient! Good luck!


----------



## Mcclan3 (Feb 13, 2014)

Sadly that is too true  I keep going to grab things out of my box (like my boluses) only to remember that I have to start over from scratch


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How frustrating.


----------

